# The last A6M5 with Original Sakae Engine



## Flash_Taco (Dec 7, 2010)

I want to share this video that I took last Saturday at the Planes of Fame museum at Chino California. Their collection hold the very last A6M5 Japanese zero captured by the USAF during WWII. It was flown by Lindberg to tests its flying attributes and was latter acquired by the Planes of Fame Museum. I can only say, it was such privilege to see this beautiful bird fly.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for nice sharing, Flash_Taco.
I have never seen such a funny gentleman of the last scene for more than twenty years here in Japan. His time is totally stopping


----------



## evangilder (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice video. Have you made it out for any of the airshows at Chino? They are incredible.


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2010)

Many thanks for sharing. What a beautifully designed airplane for the era it was designed in. I did not realise that it had no flaps. The pilot must have been really short. Boone Guyton, ( the main test pilot for the Corsair program, who was 6 foot four inches) said that when he flew the A6M he could not close the canopy. That pilot could hardly be seen.


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 8, 2010)

That's former USN b/n 5357 (they used the Japanese number). My father flew it when it was much newer, back in February and March 1945 - he thought it handled real sweet, an improvement over b/n 4593, the A6M2 retrieved from the Aleutians.

Rich


----------



## renrich (Dec 9, 2010)

Rich, many thanks for your info. Always good to get really informed posts. I may have seen that airplane on the ground at Dallas, Love Field, at an air show in about 1990. It was parked near a Corsair. Huge difference in size.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool video Flash Taco. I was there on Saturday too. 
They are flying the FW-190 they have in their collection in January.
PLANES of FAME - The Focke Wulf 190


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice...I hope I get a chance to see it for myself (one day).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2010)

It is a beautiful airplane.... no doubt about it....

Charles


----------



## Flash_Taco (Dec 14, 2010)

I am glad you guys like itl.

R leonard...Who was your father?


----------



## Flash_Taco (Dec 14, 2010)

wheeelsup...I want to see that 190 fly!


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 16, 2010)

Flash_Taco said:


> R leonard...Who was your father?



See
Carrier Pilot and Crew Bios - Fighting Three- William N. Leonard

Only correction is date of death, 22 August 2005

Regards,

Rich


----------



## Flash_Taco (Dec 23, 2010)

What an honor, Rich. I am sure you could write a book about all the stories you've heard from him (If you have not already done that)

Best regards.


----------

